# läheisin



## herut

"Minulle läheisin musiikkityyli on jazz."

Kääntäessäni em. kaltaista lausetta tulin miettineeksi, että minkä lähellä sitä oikeastaan ollaan kun puhutaan abstrakteista asioista läheisinä. Lähellä sydäntä? Voiko tuota mielestänne tulkita toisin?


----------



## sakvaka

Millainen on etäinen musiikkityyli? Jokin, josta et tiedä etkä välitä. Vastakohta-asettelun kautta minä tuota lähtisin ajattelemaan.


----------



## herut

Kyllä, mutta eihän musiikkityyli voi olla _etäinen_, koska sitä ei ole fyysisesti edes olemassa. Eli jazz tai iskelmä on metaforisesti lähellä _sydäntä _(ei fyysistä sydäntä) tai jotain muuta - mitä? Normaalisti en tämmöisiä miettisi, mutta kun kääntää esim. englanniksi tuon yllä olevan lauseen ja haluaa säilyttää sen läheisyys-ajatuksen niin se sydän on pakko sinne tunkea.


----------



## sakvaka

_Itseä_ lähellähän ne ovat usein (sydämen lisäksi).


----------



## herut

Totta, jään miettimään. Kiitos.


----------

